

Crime Against Children in India - How data science can help! - gaurav_godhwani
http://gggodhwani.github.io/crime_against_children/
We are a group of data science enthusiasts who are helping NGOs collect and analyse their data to make better and informed data driven decisions and have larger impact. If your NGO needs help with its data, please feel free to contact.
======
known
State sponsored crime is [http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Every-second-Indian-
child-is...](http://m.timesofindia.com/india/Every-second-Indian-child-is-
malnourished-Report/articleshow/25724848.cms)

~~~
gaurav_godhwani
Yes, we have already been associated with CRY from past 1 year to collect &
monitor this data in Bangalore. We would be surely working to take issue of
Malnourished Children in more focus using data analysis & visualization
methods.

